# How Do You Get Your New Gto Fixed?



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Had my GTO @ Dealer I bought it from today from 7 am - 4:30 pm to fix pull to right. First they said bring back in 2-3wks for 2 new FT tires 18”. Car pulled when I bought it, this is second time back for same problem. I argued I rotated tires then tried set of new car take offs I bought EBay and didn’t help. Finally they agreed to take full set of Tires & Wheels off new GTO to try. Guess what same problem. Then they said well we have to call GM. GM said to align front-end until Pull went away. I lost track of how many times they aligned car 5-6 but it is so bad you would not want to drive now and steering whl is still off to left. Worst of all you should have seen GREASY SOB working on car. The front seats are soaked in grease. I just detailed last night and used mink oil. They look so bad makes me sick. Greasy red leather OMG. I have taken so much care of seats they looked like new. Car just turned 3000mi today. I’m Mechanic so I keep drivers seat covered. I took cover off so would not interfere with covers Dealer uses. They said we don’t use covers want me to wipe off with some all purpose cleaner? I washed car this morning on my way and now greasy hand prints all over. They test drove car 80mi and this guy was 350 lb +. After complaining about condition I left and took car rite back and asked Manager to drive, he said best driving GTO he ever drove. Car is so bad I don’t know what to do. Was gna take road trip this wkend and have Exhaust, Tires & Wheels and other mods to put on and wanted Pull fixed first..


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

wow, crappy dealer!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

If they had it aligned by an outside source or internally you may wanna try having it done by someone else to see if problem goes away. If it does present bill to dealer. Also there may be an issue with the suspension......possibility anyway. Take a look at the frt end components while it's up to see if anything is jumping out at you that may be wrong. Just a suggestion. Have nothing to lose and you may be able to tell the dealer what a putz he may be.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry to hear about the problems.........I would try calling GM directly and tell them you have lost confidence in your local dealer,they may help ......please keep us informed..........good luck


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO's require a four wheel alignment, if the front wheels are not aligned to the thrust line of the rear wheels that would explain the pull you are seeing. Call around to some independent tire shops, ask if they do four wheel alignments and ask what equipment they use. The Hunter 811 is the best if used with the DSP500 Sensors.

Your problem can be fixed by someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Just had my car aligned after Pedders front end mod install. Also had an "on car" wheel balance that found one of my brand new Goodyear F1's was "egg" shaped and needed to be replaced.........Personally I don't like dealerships at all. Most are incompetent and some are outright jokes IMO. I pay a pro and find it's money well spent.

JET


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree about some dealerships, but there are a few good ones.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> sorry to hear about the problems.........I would try calling GM directly and tell them you have lost confidence in your local dealer,they may help ......please keep us informed..........good luck


I think GM laid off their customer service dept.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

would NOT surprise me in the least.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

This was a 4 wheel alignment @ both dealers but said car was perfect and still pulls. Ya I already decided to take to Tire Store that does my work Friday. I just hope they will take job with given history. I already wasted day and half of my time, don’t care what cost is. Sick of looking @ crooked steering Wheel. Will Keep you informed Thanx!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

good luck !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Ask them for a print out before they do the alignment, 

What happens is if something is 'marginal' most techs will leave it alone since they are paid by the job, and if they know that you want a print out prior to doing the alignment two things happen, the tech is a bit more accurate when doing the alignment. and then you can also post it on the board here, and we can see where it's at.

Most alignment machines will be just fine doing an alignment on it, no need to search out a $25,000 machine, they just have things that make alignments easier, not neccesarily better. Any alignment machine made in the last 15-20 years is fine, as long as it's kept updated and calibrated.

They two most critical things are the CROSS camber and the CROSS caster, if these are getting in the .5 and over range it may cause a pull, this is the difference in each side.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I can scan in my alignment sheet and it may make explaining a little easier.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I can scan in my alignment sheet and it may make explaining a little easier.


That would be Awsome!!!
One guy said set everything back to stock but move RF tire forward a little to get rid of pull


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

okey dokey, now all I gotta do is find it !!!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Holden said:


> Had my GTO @ Dealer I bought it from today from 7 am - 4:30 pm to fix pull to right. First they said bring back in 2-3wks for 2 new FT tires 18”. Car pulled when I bought it, this is second time back for same problem. I argued I rotated tires then tried set of new car take offs I bought EBay and didn’t help. Finally they agreed to take full set of Tires & Wheels off new GTO to try. Guess what same problem. Then they said well we have to call GM. GM said to align front-end until Pull went away. I lost track of how many times they aligned car 5-6 but it is so bad you would not want to drive now and steering whl is still off to left. Worst of all you should have seen GREASY SOB working on car. The front seats are soaked in grease. I just detailed last night and used mink oil. They look so bad makes me sick. Greasy red leather OMG. I have taken so much care of seats they looked like new. Car just turned 3000mi today. I’m Mechanic so I keep drivers seat covered. I took cover off so would not interfere with covers Dealer uses. They said we don’t use covers want me to wipe off with some all purpose cleaner? I washed car this morning on my way and now greasy hand prints all over. They test drove car 80mi and this guy was 350 lb +. After complaining about condition I left and took car rite back and asked Manager to drive, he said best driving GTO he ever drove. Car is so bad I don’t know what to do. Was gna take road trip this wkend and have Exhaust, Tires & Wheels and other mods to put on and wanted Pull fixed first..



Sorry to hear that unfortunately your experience is almost identical to mine. GM has created dealers like this over the past 50 years and when you buy a car from GM you also buy their warranty and their dealer network. I really like the GTO but I'm so disillusioned at my local dealer that I'm looking to get rid of my GTO and my wife's Denali. I want to go back to a European brand or possibly Lexus who offers better service. 

I really wanted to give GM a shot but now I understand why they are posting share losses constantly and closing down production facilities. Too bad for the 30,000 folks being pink slipped but I can't afford to own a car that sucks my time like this. Good luck.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Most dealerships will bend over backwards to make you happy (i.e. returning car cleaner than it was dropped off) Sounds like your dealer is the one bad apple spoiling the rep for the others. Time to switch dealers! Did you get a C.S.I. form to fill out from G.M.? All warranty customers get these. These are used to inform G.M. how dealers are handling new car customers, and most dealers will kiss your ass to get a good "score" :willy: on these.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

CSI is a good show!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Most dealerships will bend over backwards to make you happy (i.e. returning car cleaner than it was dropped off) Sounds like your dealer is the one bad apple spoiling the rep for the others. Time to switch dealers! Did you get a C.S.I. form to fill out from G.M.? All warranty customers get these. These are used to inform G.M. how dealers are handling new car customers, and most dealers will kiss your ass to get a good "score" :willy: on these.


You're right. My dealer was calling me at home and "checking up on the new purchase" for the first few weeks after I took delivery. They were my best friend. And they never failed to work the CSI into the conversation. It was painfully obvious that they have incentives or possibly allocations tied to CSI responses. Now, fast forward a month. The phone calls stopped. OK. The service dept acts like they don't give a crap, take it or leave it. Not OK. I think I'll leave GM.

If they are serious about customer satisfaction, they should send another CSI after 6 - 12 months of ownership. That would be more indicative of the overall customer experience.

I give GM another decade of incompetent bumbling before they are either 

Gone
Bought Out By A Competitor (very doubtful with their UAW Contracts and Pension woes)

The question is, will Ford beat GM to the graveyard of old, tired, US heavy industrials?

I don't really care who wins that race. Thanks to a free market economy, I have many wonderful choices of places to spend my money.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

which is why I keep saying yall need to hurry up and buy all the goats you can get your hands on !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

the bessssssssst dealer out there is alan young pontiac :lol: what ever you do DON'T HAVE STEVE WORK ON U'R CAR THOU :cheers he he sorrry steve had to be a smartass :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

and all this time I thought steve WAS the dealership!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

he acts like it don't he??


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

yep!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

steve aka alan young


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

it would explain how he has a 30k car, 10k mods, a house, 3 dogs, fiance, and spends money like its neverending!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hahaha.....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> it would explain how he has a 30k car, 10k mods, a house, 3 dogs, fiance, and spends money like its neverending!


Dude, it's *4 * dogs..... good god.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

I keep forgetting one dont I ??? silly me, and I forgot the sammy too! But I didnt forget that out of ALL these mods, you STILL dont have a computer at home!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

True, true, and I was gonna get one with my income tax return but, I'm putting the 3.8 in the sammy with that.
BTW, dogs names are Ally, Norman, Prissy (adopted), and Tater Bug (adopted). :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

I should probably write this down in a text file under my GTO folder....


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Holden said:


> This was a 4 wheel alignment @ both dealers but said car was perfect and still pulls. Ya I already decided to take to Tire Store that does my work Friday. I just hope they will take job with given history. I already wasted day and half of my time, don’t care what cost is. Sick of looking @ crooked steering Wheel. Will Keep you informed Thanx!


FWIW, the stock factory alignment spec's as originally published are not very good for tire wear or handling or high speed stability, IMHO. Do a search on here for revised alignment specs that come from Pontiac TAC. My goat definitely straightline tracks and high speed corners more predictably with the front camber settings adjusted to 0 (zero.)


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

bsmcall said:


> FWIW, the stock factory alignment spec's as originally published are not very good for tire wear or handling or high speed stability, IMHO. Do a search on here for revised alignment specs that come from Pontiac TAC. My goat definitely straightline tracks and high speed corners more predictably with the front camber settings adjusted to 0 (zero.)


Now you tell me :willy:. I took to my tire store and they moved RF forward and then aligned to specs feels ok for now. Back to Dealer I called today told them I just got back from Alignment and wanted NEW DRIVERS SEAT becouse of damage huge tec did he said OK and will call me back :lol:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Dealer replaced driver seat cover today, 1/21/05 looks terrible all baggy. Seat looks so bad I can’t believe he put it back in car and delivered. They said bring it back when Manager is there so he can see it. I can’t even drive car cover is so baggy it will crease and have to be replaced again. I waited all this time for an appointment with there expert what a joke. I called GM customer dissatisfaction and they were no help. Manager is only there when I’m at work so don’t know what I’m to do 2hr drive each time.


----------

